# Volunteers wanted to complete survey on economic situation in Ireland



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2015)

An Irish psychologist at the University of Chicago is researching the Irish people's response to our economic situation. He is looking  for subjects to complete a 10 minute survey. 

http://ssd.az1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_eDuMkbCthKGv8vr


----------



## mtk (7 Dec 2015)

took a bit longer than 10 minutes for me !


----------



## Delboy (7 Dec 2015)

me too!


----------



## jpd (7 Dec 2015)

Any results from a self-selecting survey are not statistically valid. I'm not sure what conclusion can be drawn from them other than anecdotal evidence. Social scientists need to know a bit more maths before embarking on these kind of studies.


----------



## Ger Fleming (7 Dec 2015)

I did survey.  Agree with last poster re analysis.  I've a B. Soc and always found stats difficult


----------



## so-crates (7 Dec 2015)

Umm - did this person research Ireland before setting out that questionnaire?

Are they actually Irish? The early questions (the gauge, or "gage", I guess) is definitely not designed with Irish people in mind. Questions containing words like "felony", "honor society", "clerk at the store" and American spellings such as "realize" don't really indicate familiarity with Ireland at all! 

And why all the questions framed as if the respondents will generally be students?

Leaving alone the problems with self-selection, the questions are aimed at the wrong audience!

They also appear to be a little behind the times given they refer to an unemployment rate still above 10%

Oh and they need to sort out their responses... there are a few where there two "slightly unlikely" and a couple of "slightly likely" options, some "neautral" mis-spellings and a few other bloopers I noticed going through that can't be explained away by being American spelling


----------



## mtk (7 Dec 2015)

yes i agree language is not very irish


----------



## so-crates (7 Dec 2015)

They also might have been a little more cautious with the mock up of the Irish Times article - apparently we have a former Taoiseach named Bertie Ahearn  The typeface is incorrect and the style of writing is wrong

I assume the sole purpose of the article is to see how your responses vary based on that article.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2015)

I did an earlier version and did not see any article. 

It might make more sense in the context of an article.

Brendan


----------



## so-crates (8 Dec 2015)

The article was odd. It didn't make sense to me, style was off and there was more than one typo in there. It was dated December 2007 but was talking about the good times rolling on (I think by December the hangover had started to kick in). It also made reference to a Bertie Ahern quote (the boom getting boomier) from 2006 but implied it was more recent (i.e. within December 2007) I assume it was framed to push buttons so it may be that some are presented with the article and others are not.


----------

